# what if?(urgent)



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

Dear All,
i have an audi S4 2001 equipped with k03 turbos.
i need to replace them by ko4 turbos since i have stage 1 APR ecu chip.
what is the problem that i will face?will it goes to limp mode?
waiting for your feedbacks as it is appreciated.


----------



## Justin (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

you can use the ko3 turbos with APR stage one...you don't need to replace the turbos until the stock units blow...then there are a slew of options and a whole bunch of money to spend.


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: what if?(urgent) (mazen...)*

if you are chipping then yeah you better prepare for for K04's!
The problem you will face will be directly proportional to your wallet








It will not go into limp mode, but you better prepare for replacing weak hoses, diverters, and EGT sensors- things of that nature will eventually follow -


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: what if?(urgent) (mazen...)*

Guys,
as i mentioned in the top of this ,i replaced the turbochargers by the k04's and the car went to limp mode.(overboost)
i repaired the limp but let me here an answers from you guys,if u knows...


----------

